# What are you doing for Halloween?



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Trick or treating? Parties? Costumes? :3
I still do those. : D


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2010)

Home.  Food.  Vidjagames and porn.

Fuck the noise and the parties and shit.


----------



## FullMoon (Oct 17, 2010)

I am building a haunted house in my garage. I did it last year and it was INSANE.


----------



## Cam (Oct 17, 2010)

Getting trashed and gonna go attempt to play football....again


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 17, 2010)

ears+tail = bucket loads of candy


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 17, 2010)

Handing out candy, I guess. I need a mask to scare the little childrens.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 17, 2010)

I am wearing a costume, that is about as far as I have planned.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 17, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I am wearing a costume, that is about as far as I have planned.


 
haha nice avatar. XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm gonna go down to Sixth Street wearing my fursuit. :V
Note: I don't own a fursuit.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

FullMoon said:


> I am building a haunted house in my garage. I did it last year and it was INSANE.



That sounds fun! I did that once, but only a few people came to it.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Getting trashed and gonna go attempt to play football....again



Ahaha that sounds interesting. xD


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> ears+tail = bucket loads of candy



That's what I'm doing, as well!!


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Handing out candy, I guess. I need a mask to scare the little childrens.



Ahaha, sit really still with the bowl next to you and jump when they go for the candy.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I am wearing a costume, that is about as far as I have planned.



o: What costume?


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm gonna go down to Sixth Street wearing my fursuit. :V
> Note: I don't own a fursuit.


 
Fun fun xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 17, 2010)

Boxofstrawberrypocky, use the edit function, please.

And a fursuit down in Austin's infamous 6th street would definitely get some attention (and possibly get me laid, even).


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 17, 2010)

absolutely nothing


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 17, 2010)

It's an occasion like this I wish I had a fursuit of Kweesel.


----------



## Cam (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Ahaha that sounds interesting. xD



Last year I got trashed and went trick or treating

Ended with me falling in the street and candy going everywhere


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Boxofstrawberrypocky, use the edit function, please.
> 
> And a fursuit down in Austin's infamous 6th street would definitely get some attention (and possibly get me laid, even).



D: Sorry, I keep forgetting that I can do that.. = n =;
And oh my xD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2010)

Handing out candy. =_=


----------



## Alstor (Oct 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Handing out candy. =_=


 This, but in a Justin Bieber costume.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> absolutely nothing



You should do something. xD



cmrnmrphy said:


> Last year I got trashed and went trick or treating
> 
> Ended with me falling in the street and candy going everywhere



Oh noes! That sounds like something I would do, except sober. xD
Just trip on something and fall. haha


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, that fursuit idea is actually starting to sound better and better.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> This, but in a Justin Bieber costume.


I don't need a costume, since I'm already creepy. I take pride in it.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, that fursuit idea is actually starting to sound better and better.



Haha, I'm just going to wear ears/tail. :'D


----------



## Cam (Oct 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't need a costume, since I'm already creepy. I take pride in it.


 
Theres nothing more fun than knocking on the creepy neighbors door for halloween

Have fun cleaning eggs off your roof :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Theres nothing more fun than knocking on the creepy neighbors door for halloween
> 
> Have fun cleaning eggs off your roof :3


I can't stand punks that do that.


----------



## Cam (Oct 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I can't stand punks that do that.


 
Its funny when people do it to our house cause then I get to watch my dad go ape shit, which is VERY entertaining by the time I actually get home


----------



## Ames (Oct 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I can't stand punks that do that.


 
Can you stand punks that blow-dry deli-sliced salami onto your car? :3


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Its funny when people do it to our house cause then I get to watch my dad go ape shit, which is VERY entertaining by the time I actually get home



My house has never been egged, but my dad would probably implode upon himself with rage if someone did. o__o;


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Can you stand punks that blow-dry deli-sliced salami onto your car? :3



Oh lord. o.o People do that!?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Its funny when people do it to our house cause then I get to watch my dad go ape shit, which is VERY entertaining by the time I actually get home


Why would people egg your house? o_0


JamesB said:


> Can you stand punks that blow-dry deli-sliced salami onto your car? :3


I don't think I'd be able to, no.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll probably hang out with friends, wishing that I had worked more on my fursuit which I will probably never finish.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Nekirae said:


> I'll probably hang out with friends, wishing that I had worked more on my fursuit which I will probably never finish.



You could probably take it to a costume maker and have them finish it. I made a kimono for my costume last year and I couldn't figure out part of the pattern. : P


----------



## Bir (Oct 17, 2010)

If I was home, I would be Blind Mag in an awesome costume party. And during the trick-or-treating hours, I would either be out helping to collect money for kids charities, or playing my piano all creepy-like when people knock on my door.

But I don't have any friends here in Oklahoma since I've moved, so I have nowhere to be awesome. 

And we live in the middle of nowhere, so there aren't any trick-or-treaters.

So basically, nothing. I'll be doing nothing.

THIS SUCKS.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> o: What costume?




I am almost done with my Dorathy costume.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> You could probably take it to a costume maker and have them finish it. I made a kimono for my costume last year and I couldn't figure out part of the pattern. : P


 
Not really if all I have is the concept. Plus I want to make it myself, that's kind of the point.


----------



## Twink (Oct 17, 2010)

FurFright bitches!


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Twink said:


> FurFright bitches!



What's that? o:


----------



## Twink (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> What's that? o:


 
the Halloween themed confurence in CT


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 17, 2010)

Dressing up

What should I be FAF: a zombie, or a french maid?


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

Twink said:


> the Halloween themed confurence in CT



Cool



8-bit said:


> Dressing up
> 
> What should I be FAF: a zombie, or a french maid?



French maid !!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> French maid !!


 
I am gonna feel SOOO sexy :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dressing up
> 
> What should I be FAF: a zombie, or a french maid?


Both


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Haha, I'm just going to wear ears/tail. :'D


 
Maybe I'll get the head and paws and ears. It's probably my brightest idea yet! Mwahahahah! >=D


----------



## Icky (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be at a BOA Regional competition on Halloween.

Again.

:l


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Oct 17, 2010)

Hoping to put together my witch costume...and go trick or treating. But if not, I'll probably be at home playing Fatal Frame 2.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I am gonna feel SOOO sexy :3



Totally >:3



Adelio Altomar said:


> Maybe I'll get the head and paws and ears. It's probably my brightest idea yet! Mwahahahah! >=D


 
Do iiiitt 



Merinotetrapoda said:


> Hoping to put together my witch costume...and go trick or treating. But if not, I'll probably be at home playing Fatal Frame 2.


 
Either way, they're both fun xD


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Totally >:3



 I NEED AN ADULT! :V


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I NEED AN ADULT! :V



Go tell Willow that. xD


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Go tell Willow that. xD


 
For shame. You were supposed to say, "I AM an adult" :U


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> For shame. You were supposed to say, "I AM an adult" :U



I would have, but that would have been lying. D:


----------



## FullMoon (Oct 17, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> That sounds fun! I did that once, but only a few people came to it.


 
This year I have a higher budget for my haunted house, so it's gonna be sick.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going on an odyssey.

And, it is my last halloween before I am 18... And it's a FRIDAY EVENING. YEAH


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Oct 17, 2010)

FullMoon said:


> This year I have a higher budget for my haunted house, so it's gonna be sick.



I wanna go D':  xD


----------



## Willow (Oct 17, 2010)

The parade is always the night of Halloween, so I will more than likely not be trick-or-treating again this year. I'll probably hold off on making that Umbreon costume and save it for ASTL. The fabric for it costs $30 and Hetalia is way more important that Pokemanz. :V


boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Go tell Willow that. xD


 You just said I was twelve yesterday, what the fuck?


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 17, 2010)

Going to work dressed as Alex from Clockwork Orange.
Only day of the year you can go to work dressed as a surreal, charismatic rapist and not get in trouble.


----------



## Conker (Oct 18, 2010)

Last year I partied with some people and had one of the worst hangovers of my life the next day. Gonna forgo that and hang out at home, eat candy, and watch _Alien_ with my girlfriend.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll most likely be going to Tutti Frutti square in Nerja, because they put on a massivle Halloween clubbing party thing.  All my mates are going.  I'll either be dressing up a a military dude, or Will Smith from Men In Black (my friend Bobby will be the white one).

So I'll probably be gettin off my face drunk and then chasing small children around shooting at them if they wear alien costumes XD


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 18, 2010)

Smoke pipe tobacco. Drink whisky. Nibble on some dark chocolate. More pipe tobacco.
Get cancer. Get clogged arteries. 

That's my Halloween.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know. I might see if any friends are throwing some kind of party.


----------



## Ames (Oct 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dressing up
> 
> What should I be FAF: a zombie, or a french maid?


 
A zombie french maid.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> A zombie french maid.


 
This would be awesome.

Take pics, BTW.


----------



## FullMoon (Oct 18, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> I wanna go D':  xD


 
It probably wouldn't be worth traveling all the way here for.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 18, 2010)

If I had a fursuit of my sona', I would totally go trick 'er treating with it, but sadly, I dont...yet(ooooooooohhh i can't wait X3)


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> A zombie french maid.


 
Alright



Tycho said:


> This would be awesome.
> 
> Take pics, BTW.


 
I will


----------



## Zenia (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm doing nothing. I haven't done anything for years. I have the day off work since it is Sunday and my shop is closed on Sundays. I will probably just sit at home. At least I don't have to worry about kids trick or treating... since the house I live in has been split up into three units and my door is at the back of the house with no outside lighting. hehe


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 18, 2010)

at my job working cause I know no one will be actually going to my job on Halloween


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 18, 2010)

I will be at work.

It just so happens that FSU and FAMU homecoming are on the same night. As the supervisor of the more problematic side of campus. Shit will go down.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 18, 2010)

Probably nothing except picking up some scary movie to watch... which isn't something I'm normally into, but hey, 'tis the season.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

Wearing this while walking around the neighborhood.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wearing this while walking around the neighborhood.


 
Not as scary as this


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 18, 2010)

ugh i gave up trick treating, i just doesn't seem that fun to me anymore. I probably just get into crazy shenanigans with some friends. Also, this is probably the only time of the year where im surrounded by excessive amounts of drugs and alcohol, so...ya


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Not as scary as this


 
I think my face melted off.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I think my face melted off.


 
And that was the tamest pic I could find


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Not as scary as this


 
Scarier.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 18, 2010)

^ This!   I should watch that movie again *L*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 18, 2010)

Might go to a party if a friend is doing it again.



Other wise prob be like any other day,  might give out candy if I do nothing.


----------



## Branch (Oct 18, 2010)

work party, bar, movie, pancakes the next morning.


----------



## Corto (Oct 18, 2010)

Never do anything, but apparently some friends are organizing a costume party. Would be sweet, just gotta put on my airsoft loadout, fill the mag pouches with beer and smokes and get drunk.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 19, 2010)

Staying home playing DVDs


----------



## Tom Clamcy (Oct 19, 2010)

I go to one of the top party schools in the country, where Halloween is a massive event.

I'll probably be cowering in my dorm room with the lights off, holding a Mag Light for protection.


----------



## Silia (Oct 19, 2010)

now that i'm not working, i have no idea on what to do. Any ideas for someone with over-protected parents and is an adult?


----------



## Joeyyy (Oct 19, 2010)

Theres a couple closed down asylums so i might hit those up.
also i might check out Rockadundee road which is supposed to be very haunted.


----------



## Inya (Oct 19, 2010)

Going to huanted houses, hayrides and such, Eating the candy I should have been handing out, and watch dvds.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2010)

Absolutely nothing. Though I do take the time out of my day to insult people for their lack of originality in their dress and costume skills. I dress up every other day of the year like a weirdo and a freak, and you think you're special because you do it one day a year?  Fuck right off, you fags. My objective for this halloween is to make it unbearable for everyone around me.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Just found that I may be a camera op for a Stage Production. However, if that doesn't go through then I'm watching the T.V adaptation of "The Walking Dead" with some friends of mine.


----------



## KristynLioness (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiding from all the trick-or-treaters, haha. Either that or observing all the costumes from next door.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2010)

Being jewish and laughing about the fact that my great grandfather was a priest.

That's my Halo Win.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2010)

Sef Highwind said:


> Just found that I may be a camera op for a Stage Production. However, if that doesn't go through then I'm watching the T.V adaptation of "The Walking Dead" with some friends of mine.


 
Fuck yes yes yes.




Also MOTHERFUCKER! I dont have enough $$$ to be a french maid ;~;


----------



## Marietta (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Riding Hood

I'm really just gonna throw together an outfit of things I already have but my nanny is going to make me a cloak out of material we just bought.
Nice material too.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 20, 2010)

Two of my friends want me to go trick or treating for UNICEF (but also regular trick or treating) so guess i'm doing that lol. I can wear my Kura tail/ear set again. :3


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 20, 2010)

I am staying inside, because I am an adult, and you are all children.


----------



## Corto (Oct 20, 2010)

All the ladies with sexy costumes are free to send me pictures.


----------



## Elessara (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll be throwing an awesome "haunted Woods" themed costume party for my friends! 
Drinks, food, candles, costumes, games, a hunt, and more!
It's gonna be freaking awesome. B)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1801234/


----------



## Luca (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm being nice (suckered into it) and taking my little sisters out trick or treating.


----------



## sootthewolf (Oct 20, 2010)

xD im going as a wolf 
and is gonna hide in bushes and scare ppl like BOO! >=)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 20, 2010)

My youth group is going to scare handicapped children in a haunted house.

I am not making this up.


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> I'll be at a BOA Regional competition on Halloween.
> 
> Again.
> 
> :l



That's on Halloween this year? lame...


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> I'll be at a BOA Regional competition on Halloween.
> 
> Again.
> 
> :l


 I just went to my first BOA Super Regional competition this year.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Oct 20, 2010)

idk i have a few ideas.....?
hobo?
answering the door with a knife?

i wish i had a tail and ears ._. but not the whole fursuit thing. i never liked it.


----------



## The DK (Oct 21, 2010)

No idea... sundays are DnD night so it will be kind of funny to see what we decide to do


----------



## Bir (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll either be playing D&D or trick-or-treating for Unicef.



Go check it out. You pretty much just ask people if they'd like to help kids in other countries you know, live, by putting some spare change in there. Having a tail and ears really gets them. XD I was told constantly that I was super cute. Teehee. xD

unicefusa.org


----------

